# KDE 4.7 eGroupware

## Kleinrechner

Hallo,

konnte hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit eGroupware und Akonadi ab Version 4.6.5 (auch 4.7).

Bis zu diesen Versionen konnte ich immer problemlos die Kalender-Eintraege und das Adressbuch ueber WebDAV synchronisieren, leider bekomme ich jetzt immer Fehlermeldungen.

Im Moment sagt er mir leider nur "Server returned invalid data". Wie gesagt, bis zu diesen Versionen hatte es immer wunderbar funktioniert...

Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben, wie ich herausfinden, was ihm genau nicht passt?

cu

  Christian

----------

## boospy

Hier, ein paar Gedankenanstösse:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19887/emailkonten-seit-kmail-4-6-unbrauchbar.html

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19987/was-f-r-eine-groupware-w-rdet-ihr-empfehlen-in-verbindung-mit-einem-fertigen-kmail-kontact-wenn-man-auch-ber-handy-bzw-android-synchen-m-chte.html

lg

boospy

----------

